# kcachegrind depend on KDE when using GNOME



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm trying to install kcachegrind, but it trying to install KDE libraries. I'm using GNOME.


```
> make all-depends-list | grep kde
/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3
/usr/ports/misc/kdehier
```
It's a bug? Where to report that to be fixed?
Raise PR or raise sourceforge ticket? How to check the e-mail of responsible person of that port?


```
> more pkg-descr 
KCachegrind is a visualization tool for the profiling data generated by
Cachegrind (which is part of valgrind) and Calltree.

WWW: http://kcachegrind.sourceforge.net
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

No, it's not a bug. Kcachegrind is a KDE application.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

Not much described that it's only for KDE.


> > more pkg-descr
> KCachegrind is a visualization tool for the profiling data generated by
> Cachegrind (which is part of valgrind) and Calltree.
> 
> WWW: http://kcachegrind.sourceforge.net


Weird if there are some alternatives even for Windows.

Anyway raised the ticket:
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3107208&group_id=64331&atid=507103

Do you know any visual alternative to kcachegrind?


----------



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2006-12/msg00303.html


> As long as the required (KDE) libraries are installed you can run KDE apps under Gnome.



http://www.64bitjungle.com/programming/webgrind-cross-platform-xdebug-profiling-web-frontend/


> However, as a Gnome user, KCachegrind requires a lot of KDE libraries to be installed in order to run.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyway I manage to run it on GNOME:

```
> sudo [url=http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19257]FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=1[/URL] pkg_add -rv kcachegrind
```
But this is still weird for me, if it does work on GNOME, why it needs KDE libs.

Found GUI alternatives:
http://valgrind.org/downloads/guis.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> But this is still weird for me, if it does work on GNOME, why it needs KDE libs.


It works because the KDE libs are installed. It has absolutely nothing to do with Gnome. Just to test, remove those KDE libs and see if it still works.


----------

